# Phone - No Answer



## henryfung (21 Jun 2011)

I'm looking for a phone number along with an extension that I can reach someone in recruiting that I can talk to.

Everytime I call the recruiting office, no one ever picks up the phone, you MUST know the extension # of a person in order to get anywhere.

So I specifically asked the reception at the toronto office for a number I can reach them at, they gave me a card with their phone number on it. Again, I specifically ask "Can I reach YOU at this number?" They answered me Yes."

Guess what, it goes to an answer machine loop that have me pressing #7 and looping again. So I missed a few calls from this office today, and I have no way to even call back. Great.

Advice? Suggestions would be greatly appreciated for this frustrated recruit.


----------



## Sigger (21 Jun 2011)

Well, Mr. Fung.

The only advice I have for you is to learn patience.


----------



## henryfung (21 Jun 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Well, Mr. Fung.
> 
> The only advice I have for you is to learn patience.



Thanks, I think 2 years of waiting, interviews, and a phone call every 3 months is pretty good patience on my end.


----------



## Sigger (21 Jun 2011)

2 years!? Gee Willikers! We have so much in common! Like brothers maybe!

Getting frustrated will help no one.

P.S. Welcome to Army.ca


----------



## Sigger (21 Jun 2011)

Alright. Fine.

I have also been waiting for a long while to re-join. I also can rarely get trough to the CFRC. They are very busy. All you can do is be patient. Trust me.


----------



## Tollis (21 Jun 2011)

I fail to see any sort of question or merit to your post.  frustration doesn't help is right.  Instead of posting online with your little hissy fit and wasting both our time and your own go see them personally.  They are very very busy at the CFRC especially at the larger offices and can't always get to the phone.  I can almost gaurentee that you can get ahold of them at the office in person.

Sorry if it seems harse im just sick of people always expecting sympathy and for everyone else to solve their own problems


----------



## henryfung (21 Jun 2011)

Tollis said:
			
		

> I fail to see any sort of question or merit to your post.  frustration doesn't help is right.  Instead of posting online with your little hissy fit and wasting both our time and your own go see them personally.  They are very very busy at the CFRC especially at the larger offices and can't always get to the phone.  I can almost gaurentee that you can get ahold of them at the office in person.
> 
> Sorry if it seems harse im just sick of people always expecting sympathy and for everyone else to solve their own problems



I'm not having a little his. My question is a phone number/extension I can reach someone at. I'm not looking for your sympathy or for you to solve my problem. If I can go in personally, I would, unfortunately I cannot make it to a recruiting center at this time. Not everyone has that luxury. It's fine if you don't understand. If you have no help for me, then please ignore me, Thanks.

@Sigger
Thanks. Hope it goes well for you too.


----------



## hollyymarie (21 Jun 2011)

soooo if you're having trouble reaching them via phone wouldn't it be a smart idea to try another way? oh i don't know like uhm email or going in person?   Other than that, keep calling.  You're not the only person here who has waited 2+ years, whining and having an attitude isn't going to do you any good or get you anywhere.  

I have to agree with Tollis' statement, this is your problem and if you really want to get in touch with your local RC then you'll do what you have to do.  No one here has a magic wand that'll just make your RC contact you asap.  They're busy, and regardless of how long you've already waited you're still going to have to wait some more.  The only other advice I can give you, is to go to shoppers buy some kleenex

"If you have no help for me please ignore me"
Perfect example of a hissy fit..


----------



## henryfung (21 Jun 2011)

xKraven said:
			
		

> soooo if you're having trouble reaching them via phone wouldn't it be a smart idea to try another way? oh i don't know like uhm email or going in person?   Other than that, keep calling.  You're not the only person here who has waited 2+ years, whining and having an attitude isn't going to do you any good or get you anywhere.
> 
> I have to agree with Tollis' statement, this is your problem and if you really want to get in touch with your local RC then you'll do what you have to do.  No one here has a magic wand that'll just make your RC contact you asap.  They're busy, and regardless of how long you've already waited you're still going to have to wait some more.  The only other advice I can give you, is to go to shoppers buy some kleenex
> 
> ...



I can see that this forum is just full of annoyed and pissed off individuals. I'm sorry if I appeared a little hostile at first, but its no worse than your responses. Hopefully the army isn't fully composed of such individuals, all talk and no help, if that is the case it'd be my mistake to even apply in the first place. But thanks for all your help, which is none, note to self: delete account and never return here.


----------



## hollyymarie (21 Jun 2011)

Your comments were full of attitude but anyway..  If the RC gave you a number to call, then just keep calling that number or wait until they phone you or when and if you can, go in person.  If you think they gave you the wrong number then get on forces.ca website and tract down your local RC, find the number and call it  ( http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110 )

The CFRC in Toronto (younge st) for Regular Force:
416-635-449

They're open
Mondays - 10am to 5pm
Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays - 830am to 5pm
Friday - 830am to 4pm

I gave you advice, other people have given you advice, you don't like what we're saying so now you're crying about us being "pissed off individuals".  I personally don't get it..  What would you like us to do about your situation? 

I've personally called my RC several times not being able to get a hold of someone, several times I was transfered to someone and ended up being cut off.  Stuff happens, but you call back and eventually you'll get through.   There's no way to sugar coat this, it is what it is


Anyways, good luck


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Jun 2011)

I can guess the call display works just fine at the CFRC >.................locked.


----------

